# Steam Turbines



## David Halfpenny (Sep 24, 2008)

Member Werner Jeggli from Switzerland has built two modern-styled live steam turbines. 

The first, called Der Mathematiker, is a complete articulated train with the cars named after famous mathematicians whose ideas have had massive impacts on engineering. It is driven by a locomotive with condenser tender. All this is explained in the captions, including references to magazines that published more detail. 



The second, called Dampfsprinter, is a self-contained locomotive shown hauling bought passenger stock.Again the captions and published magazines give the details.



Quite apart from Werner's painstaking R&D ad his technical mastery of both traction and control systems, I am impressed by the clean and imaginative visual design of these trains.

What do people think: - about turbines?- about futuristic models? - about high-class freelancing?

David, England 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AeL31nCRrA 





























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA1pB6aohAM



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AeL31nCRrA


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

David thanks for posting. Werners work speaks for itself......


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

David,


Great videos.

In the first video I thought I recognized Paul Abrams' magnificent layout.

A few years ago I had the pleasure of spending a night at his Iden Coach House B&B, a must for any serious Gauge 1 enthusiast.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Werner visited me here in Delta many years ago on his North American tour, and ran his earlier turbine on my railway. 
They are very clever, and the newer ones very electronic, but they don't 'turn me on'. 
I like my models to look like, well, real ones. 
A re-creation of things past, with rods and valves that go back and forth, and round and round. 
Back in the old magazines of the 30's and 40's there are lots of freelance models, as modellers tried to do 'better' than the real designers, but somehow most of them look wrong somehow. 
Maybe it's because they were never real, and therefor our brains just don't accept the design, but they did have all the working parts of a steam loco. 
Fortunately we all like different things in this hobby, otherwise it would indeed be very boring. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Werner's steam turbine powered locomotives are a great example of "what if" locomotives. As in "what if we had posessed better electrical technology when steam turbine electrics were first built?" One of the members of the Roanoke Chapter, NRHS was a test engineer assigned to the N&W's ill-fated Jawn Henry. He noted that a great number of this locomotive's problems were associated with the electrical components. Whenever the generators or the traction motors flashed over, the locomotive was laid up unservicable for a week while awaiting parts and repairs. Had the locomotive been given the benefit of more recent electrical component technology, it may have given the diesel electrics a much more formidable challenge. 

Of course, the bark of cylinder exhaust is much more exciting than a big "WOOSH!" AND I still think that the Wankle rotary engine could be adapted to steam with the additional benefit of out-torquing a turbine. 

$0.02 finished, 
David Meashey


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating....an aspect of the steam hobby that certain would grab the attention of future hobbyists. I am not sure of the cost to do a production run but maybe someone will explore that possibility. Would really like to see that setup under a shell of the famous high speed trains of today!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe I remember Werner coming to Diamondhead a few years ago. I searched, without any luck, for a picture. It may have been pre-digital camera days.


----------



## Werner Jeggli (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I've been to Diamondhead, ages ago, in the years 1999 and 2000, with my "Lok 2000". She lives on as you can see in the Video I just put on youtube:

"Der Mathematiker" 

Hope, you like it Werner


----------



## Werner Jeggli (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, mistake. It's not " Lok 2000", it's "Lok 2001" of course.

Werner


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Fellows although two of his earlier turbines were indeed free lance and modern image, his last two are models of the LMS turbolocomotive which looks like a Duchesse with turbine drive and the last is of the ill fated Pennsy S 2 and is a most impressive unit bigger than a T1 or most 484s. and thy have side rods if you check out the G1MRA Switzerland site you should catch videos of both. 
I have run with my T1 and his LMS turbolocomotive on the same layout and I have seen his PRR S2 hauling five J1M Pennsy heavyweights at the Eiwi meet.


----------

